# ul walleye spawn



## hungry3lmb (Mar 19, 2010)

It seems obvious that the walleye spawn at Utah lake is over with. Landed 5 females yesterday at 20 -22 inches and all were very obviously deflated balloons LOL. Seems as things are coming to a close as far as lovemaking goes.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

What part of the lake if you don't mind sharing. I caught a big male (about that size) Thursday... and he was still milking pretty good.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

I have caught only males this year at UL not one female. I haven't even seen anyone else catch a female yet. I hope its not over yet! Did you catch any males that day or just 5 females?


----------



## hungry3lmb (Mar 19, 2010)

B-randon said:


> I have caught only males this year at UL not one female. I haven't even seen anyone else catch a female yet. I hope its not over yet! Did you catch any males that day or just 5 females?


Two more 23 inch females last night and both had empty egg sacks but a ton of visceral fat. That other trip had one 18 inch male and the others were females at 22-23inches. This was on the south end of the lake. I still can't believe they can find and inhale that neutral colored grub in the pitch dark in murky water. Every strike had the jig inhaled deep into the mouth behind the canines and deeper sometimes. Incredible girth........23 inches was weighed in at 4lbs 13 oz. Got my finger accidentally bit from getting the hook back out in the dark behind the vicious canine teeth. These fish are as toothy as muskie almost LOL. My finger discovered that first hand LOL. This will be over any day now as the weather gets hotter. Watch out the vampires with west nile are back!!! We need another quick snowstorm to kill them off LOL.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work! watch out for those teeth! :mrgreen:


----------

